# Eagle mountain Utah, 3D shoot June 14th and 15th



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

To see the actual flyer go to http://www.datusarchery.com/pdf_files/2 ... dflyer.pdf 

DATUS Archery's Annual
Eagle Mountain 3-D Shoot
Saturday June 14th - 8:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. 
Sunday June 15th - 8:00 a.m. to 3:00 p.m. 
FUN SHOOT
Three 12-target 3-D courses
Marked Yardage with Redding style scoring 11, 10, 8
Two arrows per target. 
Cost: Individual $20 per day or $30 for the weekend.
Family $35 per day $50 for the weekend
Kids Under 13 shoot for free with paying adult.
$15 money pot available with 100% payback
Classes: Men's - Freestyle and Bowhunter freestyle Women's - Open
All scores turned in will be available at http://www.datusarchery.com

One arrow smoker rounds.
We will also have a 10 animal smoker round that can be shot as many times as you
want. Each round is a separate game meaning all 1st rounds against each other, all 2nd rounds against each other etc. etc. 
Cost: $10 per round with 75% payback on a 1 to 5 ratio of shooters. 
**must be registered for fun shoot also**
GIANT RAFFLE ON SUNDAY THE 15TH
We will be holding a great raffle on Sunday with lots of great archery
and hunting prizes including bows and arrows. Bring some extra money to buy tickets, They are $1 a piece or 6 for $5. You don't need
to be Present to win.
Camping available on a first come first serve basis, Food and drinks available at the snack
bar. For further rules and information see http://www.datusarchery.com or contact
Kenneth Oetker @ (801)573-7518

For directions to the shoot click here http://www.datusarchery.com/Eagle_Mtn_directions.htm


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

sounds like a great time. thanks for leting us know


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

I went last year. it was fun. longer shots than I was used to, but I will be ready this year!!!!!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

perfect. I will need this by then...


----------



## FLY741 (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you know if the course is\will be wheelchair friendly?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

FLY741 said:


> Do you know if the course is\will be wheelchair friendly?


One of the courses will be fairly decent for wheel chairs but they are mostly set up through the hills so they are pretty rough. you can take a 4 wheeler on them if a shooter needs one, but I don't know how much that would help.

It is pretty hard to make a course that accessible on the property we have access to.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

TTT for a great shoot.


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

I have two questions about the shoot. It says two arrows per target, do both arrows get scored? Secondly, what is the bowhunter - freestyle division? Sounds like a fun time I am getting excited for saturday.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

springerhunter said:


> I have two questions about the shoot. It says two arrows per target, do both arrows get scored? Secondly, what is the bowhunter - freestyle division? Sounds like a fun time I am getting excited for saturday.


Yes you score both arrows and bowhunter freestyle is multiple pins that can't be moved a stabilizer shorter than 12 inches and a release. Hope I see you there.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

I will see you saturday. I will be the one blowing up arrows. I will need to carry about 20 to get thru the targets.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

littlebuck said:


> I will see you saturday. I will be the one blowing up arrows. I will need to carry about 20 to get thru the targets.


Nope, just a new loop. :lol:

Great shoot as always, Datus!

If any of you good folks missed it today, you really need to grab your bow and get up there early tomorrow. Everything you could want - 36 targets from 2 yards to 82 yards.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

I had 2 or 3 targets left on one of the courses, I went to draw my bow and when I was about ¾ the way back my loop came undone. I retied the loop and luckily Finnegan was shooting right behind us. I borrowed his lighter and burned the end of my loop so I could finish the course. I guess I will start packing a lighter or have someone else other than me tie my loops. Thanks Finnegan! The course was great. I don’t think I have ever shot at better targets. The moose was awesome and at 75 yards. The carp at 2 yards was hard.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that came out. We had a good weekend with nice weather. For anyone interested The results are now posted at http://www.datusarchery.com. Once again thanks for all of the support.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

From a guy i know he said it was horable. signes weren't post corses wern't posted not even targets were posted.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes Datus needs to get a big sign to put on the road so people know where to turn to get to the shoot. I was there last year so I found it fine. If people don’t understand the course they should ask the people that are registering and taking money. I really enjoyed the shoot. Alpinebowman could you link the scores directly I cant seem to find them on the datus page. Thanks.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Sure littlebuck here they are. And we did have a sign on the road but I guess somebody else needed it more than we did :evil:

http://www.datusarchery.com/shoot_results.htm


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Doe balls! I should have put in on the money shoot.

Wish I'd been born smart instead of pretty.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

Finn what were the high scores? For some reason I can’t see them when I go to the score and result page. Thanks Ken


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.datusarchery.com/eaglemounta ... s_2008.htm


----------

